# FET with a toddler



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi.
Could anyone give me some advice please about when it is okay to start getting back to normal after FET with a toddler. I had FET on Friday and my little girl is 16 months old. She isn't walking at the moment and wants picking up lots. I obviously want to give this cycle my best shot and since Friday I haven't lifted her at all with my DH and my parents helping out.
I'm just wondering if anyone could share their experiences or thoughts on this subject.
Many thanks!
Natalie
X


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Natalie -

The very best of luck to you.  I went through an FET with a single embryo in Jan and I have 3 year old twin boys (also from a FET cycle) I carried on as normal with them still picking them up, chasing them around and with everything else too like shopping and cleaning.  I am now nearly 6 months pg with another set of twins (our embryo divided) so it certainly didn't do me any harm.

Take care.
Jasminey


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Jasminey,
Thanks so much for replying. Firstly huge congratulations on your twin boys and secondly fantastic news that you are expecting twins again. You must be over the moon!  
It's so great to know that lifting and running around after little ones didn't affect you. I have been lifting Tilly since Wednesday and have worried about it each time, although getting less paranoid as each day goes by and your post had put my mind at ease. 
Thanks again and once again congratulations!!
Natalie x


----------



## Jasminey (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Natalie -

I was just reading your history and really sorry to see you've had your fair share of disappointments.  Please let me know how you get on if you get the chance but in the meantime I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you.  Good luck.

Jasmineyx


----------

